# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  جولة الى ينابيع الحمة السورية

## هدوء عاصف

*جولة الى ينابيع الحمة السورية* 



*هي من أهم المواقع السياحية في عموم المنطقة، فالمكان  ساحر بمعالمه الطبيعية، وبساتينه الخضراء، وآثاره القديمة، وينابيعه  المعدنية الحارة، ومميز بانخفاضه عن مستوى سطح البحر. وهي مشتى نموذجي،  منحته الطبيعة كل مقومات جذب الإنسان، من المياه الحلوة للشرب، والمعدنية  الساخنة للمعالجة، والتربة الخصبة للزراعة، ولاسيما الحمضيات، والموز،  وبواكير الخضراوات، إضافة إلى المناخ المعتدل شتاءً.*



* تقع  ينابيع "الحمة" على الضفة اليمنى لنهر اليرموك، على بعد 2.5 كم، إلى الشرق  من نهاية وادي اليرموك، وعلى بعد 10 كم تقريباً جنوب سوسيا (قلعة الحصن)،  وشرق نهر الأردن، وجنوب غرب "فيق"، ونحو 3 كم شمال غرب "أم قيس" الأردنية،  وقد أقيمت في منبسط سهلي في قاع اليرموك، ينخفض عن مستوى سطح البحر نحو 160  متراً، ويأخذ شكلاً طولانياً، في اتجاه شمال شرق – جنوب غرب، وتبلغ ابعاده  نحو 1500× 750 متراً، ويحيط به نهر اليرموك من الشرق الجنوبي ومن الغرب،  على شكل كوع نهري، مفتوح شمالاً، باتجاه تلي الوبرة والطحانات، في السفح  الأيمن لوادي اليرموك، كما يحيط به جرف صخري في الشمال، يعلوه مرج يعرف بـ  "مرج السطح".*
*
*
*
*
*ويرى الباحث "عز الدين سطاس" ،"أن  الموقع استمد اسمه من الحرارة المرتفعة لمياه الينابيع الموجودة فيه،  "فالحمة" في الاشتقاق اللغوي تعني الحرارة العالية، وهو اسم وصفي، يعبر  تماماً عن هذه الميزة، وقد عرفت أيضاً (بحمة جدر)، نسبة إلى مدينة جدر  (جدارة)، التي تقع الآن على الضفة الجنوبية لوادي اليرموك الأردن، وتحمل  اسم "أم قيس"، ويعود هذا الربط بين "الحمة" و"أم قيس"، إلى عاملي القرب  المكاني، والتبعية الإدارية في العصر الروماني البيزنطي، إذ كانت "الحمة"  وأجزاء مهمة من جنوب الجولان ضمن التبعية الإدارية لـ"جدارة"، التي كانت  ضمن تحالف المدن العشرة (الديكابولس).*
*
*
*
*
**
*
*
*
*
*بدأت  "الحمة" تشتهر منذ العصر الهيلنستي، وذاع صيتها في العصر الروماني  البيزنطي، حتى تسابق القياصرة والولاة والحكام الرومان، على تخليد أسمائهم،  في الكتابات التي نقشت على جدران الحمامات".*
*ويعدد  الباحث "سطاس" أنواع الينابيع الموجودة في "الحمة" قائلاً: ،""ثمة نوعان من  الينابيع في هذا الموقع، ينابيع تتدفق منها مياه حلوة نسبياً، صالحة  للشرب، وأخرى تتدفق منها مياه معدنية حارة، غير صالحة للشرب".*
*
*
*
*
**  الينابيع الحلوة: هناك نبعان، يعرف الأول باسم "عين السخنة"، أو "عين سعد  الفار"، ويقع في الجزء الشمالي الشرقي، وتبلغ نسبة الكلور في مياهه نحو  (75) ملغ في الليتر، وتصل غزارته إلى (1100) م3 في الساعة، ويعرف الثاني  بـ"عين بولص" (نسبة إلى بولص الرسول)، ويقع على بعد أمتار إلى الجنوب  الشرقي من بركة الجرب، التي تصب فيها مياهه وتبلغ حرارة مياه هذا النبع نحو  (25) درجة مئوية، وقد توحدت مياهه مع مياه "نبع البلسم" الساخن في السنوات  الأخيرة.*
*
*
*
*
**
*
*
**  الينابيع المعدنية الساخنة: وهي ثلاث مجموعات من الينابيع المعدنية الحارة  وتقع جميعها في النصف الجنوبي الغربي من المنبسط السهلي وهي:*
*
*
*
*
*حمة  الريح: نبعان في شرقي النصف الجنوبي الغربي من المنبسط السهلي، وشمال نهر  اليرموك، تصل نسبة الكلور في مياههما إلى (240 ملغ ل)، وتبلغ حرارة مياههما  نحو /37/ درجة مئوية، أي إنها تعادل الحرارة الطبيعية لجسم الإنسان وتخدم  مياههما قاعتين للاستحمام.*
*
*
*عيــــن المقلــى: تقع  إلى الغرب من حمة الريح، أقيمت عليها بركة جميلة من الحجارة البازلتية، تصل  نسبة الكلور في مياهها إلى (540 ملغ ل)، وتبلغ حرارة مياهها نحو (51 درجة  مئوية)، وبذلك تكون الأكثر كلوراً وحرارة، وتعرف هذه العين بأسماء أخرى،  هي: "حمة سليم"، "بركة الحبل"، و"حمة الشيخ".*
*
*
*عين  البلسم: أيضاً تعرف بـ "حمة الجرب" وتقع في الجزء الشمالي الغربي، تفوح  منها رائحة كبريتية قوية، وتبلغ حرارة مياهها نحو (42 درجة مئوية)، وتصل  نسبة الكلور في مياهها إلى (300 ملغ ل)، وبذلك نجد أن هذه العين تحتل  مركزاً وسطاً بين حمة الريح، وعين المقلى، من حيث الحرارة ونسبة الكلور،  تحتوي مياه هذه الينابيع على مواد كبريتية، وكلورية، وصودية، إضافة إلى  مواد أخرى كالرادوم المشع بمقياس صغير، والراديوم، والهيدروجين الكبريتي،  وتفيد هذه المواد في معالجة أمراض عدة، كالروماتيزم والأمراض الجلدية  والنسائية وأمراض الجملة العصبية".*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شو حلوة  :SnipeR (96):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]زمردة صحيح اسمها الحمة السورية بس هي بالاردن وبتبعد تقريبا 22 كم شمال غرب اربد .. و 3 كم عن ام قيس .. [/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

رحت عليها وقرأت موقعها جد منطقة حلوة كتير  :SnipeR (33):

----------

